# So what went wrong here?



## mjn

Thought i'd done a good job over the last few weeks, but apparently not 

Washed the car today, and saw marks like this on most panels.














































I finished with 3M PERFECT-IT III - Ultrafina SE Polish and blue pad on speed 4.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Looks like wash marring to me.


----------



## mjn

Oh, caused by?

I use a Wookie with Dodo Juice Mild to wash the upper body and another washmit for the lower part.


----------



## cossiecol

Did you do a wipe down after correcting? As it's possible that these marks were never fully removed and after washing it has highlighted it.


----------



## mjn

IPA after each pass.


----------



## BradleyW

I've often rechecked a panel a day or two later after correction, only to find I missed a ton of marks.

May I ask, how did you dry the car? 
Did you wax the car after you polished it? 
Two bucket method when washing?
Do you wash and brush your wookie after use?


----------



## mjn

BradleyW said:


> May I ask, how did you dry the car?


With GTechniq drying towel and a Megs Water Magnet towel



BradleyW said:


> Did you wax the car after you polished it?


Wet Glaze 2.0 applied by hand, then GTechniq c2v3 sealant



BradleyW said:


> Two bucket method when washing?


Yup



BradleyW said:


> Do you wash and brush your wookie after use?


A thorough washing, but not brushing.


----------



## BradleyW

mjn said:


> With GTechniq drying towel and a Megs Water Magnet towel
> 
> Wet Glaze 2.0 applied by hand, then GTechniq c2v3 sealant
> 
> Yup
> 
> A thorough washing, but not brushing.


Using drying towels without the proper method is often the cause of damage. I tend to fold an MF cloth and gently dab on the water droplets. They disappear with ease. In that way, you are not dragging anything across the paint unnecessarily. The least you touch the car, the less damage potentially caused.

Applying glazes and repellents a little too hardly can also cause this damage. It is better to lightly work them in, and ignore any minor product smearing as oppose to rubbing it in all day.

Brushing the Wookie is vital to remove tiny trapped particles from the hair. It also helps fluff the mitt up.

I recommend using snow foam as a pre wash in future. Helps lift dirt. You can use a hand held pump gun such as the Gloria foamyclean 100. It's about £20. Or go pro and buy a foam lance. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## justina3

bottom picture looks like a little bit of buffer trails maybe


----------



## B17BLG

Needs more refining by the looks of it


----------



## Blue

Unless you washed that with sandpaper I'd be astounded if that is wash marring.

What were your polishing steps? As above, I'm thinking it may need more refining?


----------



## Clark @ PB

Looks like either wash marring or marring inflicted from incorrect buffing technique with your microfibre (yes there's a correct way to remove polish residue!).


----------



## Richard.

Clark @ PB said:


> Looks like either wash marring or marring inflicted from incorrect buffing technique with your microfibre (yes there's a correct way to remove polish residue!).


Please elaborate!

Not even being sarky, I am genuinely interested.


----------



## lowejackson

Was this using a rotary, if so I would suggest the polish was not worked for long enough or too much polish was used.

If on a DA then 3M products are hard work. The blue top is not so bad but the yellow and green are damned hard work. I would suggest the 3M blue pad is not ideal for a DA, perfect for a rotary but too soft with a DA as it is absorbing quite a lot of the polishing orbit


----------



## Clark @ PB

Richard. said:


> Please elaborate!
> 
> Not even being sarky, I am genuinely interested.


This 60 second video we made a while back should explain all 

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2014/03/residue-removal-60-second-tip/


----------



## stangalang

I am almost certain that will have been caused from the removal of your polish. It will either be too heavy of a hand, trying to remove too much product in one go, or your cloths are either crap, or clogged, or both. Try re refining, use new cloths to buff off, and don't do big sweeps to remove, take little bites at it with a light motion. If it smears, don't panic, flip the cloth after your initial wipe and do it again, just do it gently and in small chunks


----------



## mjn

Little update, it was the IPA wipedown which caused the problem.


----------



## Gixxer6

mjn said:


> Little update, it was the IPA wipedown which caused the problem.


How so? Was it the cloth that you used to wipe down?


----------



## Benfr16

How does the IPA wipe cause this?


----------



## stangalang

Benfr16 said:


> How does the IPA wipe cause this?


Because its so poorly lubricated that if you have a sensitive paint it causes the cloth to Marr. Its even too strong in of itself for some finishes. A quality panel wipe, or something like eraser is far superior


----------



## wish wash

I have been thinking recently that carpro eraser or gyeon prep must have something in it to help lubrication


----------



## chongo

stangalang said:


> Because its so poorly lubricated that if you have a sensitive paint it causes the cloth to Marr. Its even too strong in of itself for some finishes. A quality panel wipe, or something like eraser is far superior


If I would of seen this at the start, I would of definitely said it's your paint and panel/IPA being to strong:thumb:

Seen this on bi pillars and soft black paints.

As matt says, eraser from Carpro is probably the best panel wipe to use, or spies Hector but very expensive :wall:


----------



## sean ryan

I owned a black car once.... Then i sold it i own a white one now "Problem Solved"!


----------



## uggski

2 and half years to work out that it was the IPA?


----------



## dazzlers82

If this was done at the ipa wipedown stage how was it not noticed then before you applied your lsp as you would have done the wipedown and checked?. But from your write up it was only recognised a week or so later.

ive had 2 cars that give problems with any sort of wipedown and marking so understand the ipa could have easily done it, just dont see how it wasnt seen at that stage.


----------

